# Cherokee: Ulvnotisgi Yvwi Nihi



## DaVinci

What Does It Means?


----------



## suzzzenn

Ulvnotisgi = crazy
Nihi = your
ywvi==??? verb?? 

This is Cherokee!

I don't have time to search the site, but you might be able to find the meaning of the last word on the Cherokee Nation web site. 

Good Luck!


----------



## suzzzenn

i looked at the Cherokee web site. 

yvwi = people 
nihi = you or your

The problem is I don't know Cherokee syntax... this could be a question, a statement, a possessive phrase, a name, or even some type of idiomatic expression.

you crazy people
Are you crazy people?
your crazy people 


etc etc etc

you can ask the people here: this is a forum dedicated to the study of cherokee http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AniTsalagi_Language/

Where did you find this?

Susan


----------



## suzzzenn

Hi, 

I don't know if you are still around Davinci, but I have some more information. I asked the Cherokee forum what your sentence meant. A very nice person told me that it meant: *You are crazy*. 

Crazy= ulvnotsigi
You= nihi
are = ?the verb to be must not be needed. (Lots of langauages delete  copular verbs in the present tense). 
yvwi = human marker --this means the sentence is implying a human as opposed to an animal. Given that I haven't studied Cherokee I don't understand how these markers work or when they are needed. So the sentence literally reads "crazy (human person) you". 

Interesting language


----------



## elcastellano

From what I know about tsalagi, sgo added on makes it a question


----------

